# Spring von 2.5 auf 3.0 updaten



## e9926044 (23. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Projekt voriges Jahr mit 2.5 angefangen und bin jetzt draufgekommen, dass die Ajax Unterstützung mit Spring MVC 2.5 nicht besonders konfortable ist, 
Jetzt möchte ich von Spring 2.5 (also auch von Spring MVC 2.5) auf Spring 3.0 updaten.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob das jemand schon mal gemacht hat, ich hab unten mal die Libraries und jars aufgelistet, die ich in den Classpath meines Projekts habe.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand, was ich da alles austauschen muss.


----------



## Noctarius (23. Jan 2011)

Sollte soewit relativ problemlos klappen. 99% der Funktionen in Spring 3 sollten abwärtskompatibel sein.

Hier ist eine Erklärung der Änderungen von Spring 2.5.x zu 3.
Upgrade Guide


----------

